# can anyone tell if i have a male or female?



## toydle**luv (Mar 24, 2012)

i have had Fuego for about 1 1/2 years and i still dont know what sex it is hoping somone could help clear it up.. sorry if the pics are bad.
just wanted to show Fuegos face!


----------



## mel262011 (Mar 24, 2012)

How long is Fuego from front to back?


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks female


----------



## mel262011 (Mar 24, 2012)

the only reason I am asking is because with RFs you can't really tell until they are at least 6" long.


----------



## toydle**luv (Mar 24, 2012)

mel262011 said:


> the only reason I am asking is because with RFs you can't really tell until they are at least 6" long.



just shell would be a little over 4.. ha guess im just getting impatient.. im wanting to buy another.. but i dont want to end up with 2 males.. or would they be alright?


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 25, 2012)

yuppers it's a girl! .....


----------



## Madkins007 (Mar 25, 2012)

Based on tail length (that is about the only thing my aging eyes can make out in the photo), it appears to be female... so far. At 4" you can often start to see the changes and in some red-footeds, especially the 'cherry-heads', you can see male characteristics showing up, but this appears to be female so far.


----------

